# The tau of the Bork'an sept



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I have been playing tau for years and landed on the Bork'an sept tau. 
The colour scheme is space wolves grey and hawk turquoise with a mixture of fortress and codex grey.

These models are all unfinished and I'm not a good painter and these pictures are poor so they hide some of my mistakes. I will get a better camera and take some better ones but what I really want to ask is what do people think of the colour scheme. 

Is it any good or should I change?

Also I used a chaos black underspray on the hammerheads and a skull white on the piranha skimmers. I personally think the skull white looks better but opinions would be appreciated!

General C and C is always welcome and painting tips would be amazing.

Thanks and enjoy these remarkably blurred pics of 2 hammerheads 2 piranhas and 5 crisis suits

The hammerheads


























The piranha's



































The crisis (Don't worry their armless. Oh such wit. I havent decided which weapons to put on and I'm in no hurry) 






































The celebrated group shot


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Looking good DB although the Photo's aint very good have some Rep


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks DA
hopefully i will get some better quality photos


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

There isn't much difference in the undercoats, but I'd say the piranhas look a little better. 

It's hard to give a lot of C+C due to the quality of the pics but one thing I will say is to add some fine line shading to the cracks and recesses, Tau models really benifit from this

And if you're not planning on it, add some highlights too

Once you take some better pics we'll be able to help more

Regards


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

you sir need a new camera! 
but otherwise good work!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah i really do but my dad has the digital one so I'm stuck with a phone camera for the moment
Yup weill i agree with immortal 
I'm going to strip the hammerheads down and start again with the white undercoat
Oh dont worry these models are far from finished
I intend to do the cracks and the highlights
Thanks for the advice and look out for better pics in the coming days


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

look good from what I can see. but yeah need better pics.


----------

